# Afghan insects



## nitrotek (Jul 23, 2006)

Cockroach





Mole Cricket


----------



## nitrotek (Jul 23, 2006)

Heres some more
Pic 1-2 Antlion adult Pic 3 large Katydid or Grasshopper


----------



## nitrotek (Jul 23, 2006)

Ive caught 4 or 5 different kinds of mantids but Im not the best with the camera yet so 1 of them


----------



## insect714 (Jul 23, 2006)

nice pics...wish you could send some of those critter to the US 

Jon


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 23, 2006)

What type of roach is that, someone showed me an exact picture and asked what species it was.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey nitrotech can you please tell me the species of roach you got a picture of?


----------



## nitrotek (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't know what kind it is I found it in are ammo/mre storage room which is kind of like a basement the altitude was around 4000ft Ive seen them at my base camp which is around 2500ft and they seem to be wingless as adults


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 26, 2006)

Are you going to bring any home?


----------



## nitrotek (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd like to but U.S. Customs is very strict on stuff like that


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 27, 2006)

What do you think that cockroach species eats if you kept it in captivity? Does it live in dry conditions, or damp conditions?


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually, looking at it makes me think its an American Cockroach nymph, being it was found in a basement.


----------



## nitrotek (Jul 27, 2006)

the area Im in is arid though its a river valley the picture was taken on a mountain the climate in the building was dry but cool


----------



## CustomNature (Jul 27, 2006)

Man, I wish I could just freely catch a bunch of mantids like that around here.


----------

